# Existing Buildings and IFC Sprinkler Requirements



## RLGA (May 6, 2013)

From the 2009 IFC:

*903.6 Existing buildings.  *

The provisions of this section are

intended to provide a reasonable degree of safety in existing

structures not complying with the minimum requirements of

the _International Building Code _by requiring installation of an

automatic fire-extinguishing system.



How have you interpreted this requirement?  This section is followed by two subparagraphs, 903.6.1 and 903.6.2, which refer to structures that store or manufacture pyroxylin plastic and for Group I-2 structures, respectively.

When it states "this section," is it referring only to the two subparagraphs or all of Section 903?  If the latter, then it could be interpreted that any existing building that does not comply with the fire sprinkler installation requirements of the IBC would then be required to retroactively install a system; but I cannot honestly believe that was the intention.

The IFC _Code and Commentary _is useless in providing any clarification as to the intent and application of this requirement.


----------



## cda (May 6, 2013)

If you look at the 2012 it clears it up a little, would only applies to those two conditions

Chapter 9 - Fire Protection Systems

Chapter 11 - Construction Requirements for Existing Buildings


----------



## RLGA (May 6, 2013)

cda:

Thanks, I did see that in the 2012 IFC.  The problem I may have with the fire official (I'm trying to head off a potential confrontation) is that he may not see it that way and may interpret the requirement at its face value.  I will definitely use the 2012 IFC revisions as documented support for intent.


----------



## khsmith55 (May 6, 2013)

Ron. Look at 2009 IFC Section 4603.4 for a little more calcification. Not that I agree, but IFC Chapter 46 (new chapter) is RETROACTIVELY applicable to all existing buildings. NOT just when a permit for new work is applied for, but upon adoption of the IFC. Take a look at Table 4603.1 to see how far reaching this chapter is.

Ken


----------



## RLGA (May 6, 2013)

khsmith55:  Thank you.  I completely missed that.  Hopefully I can get them to make the connection.


----------



## cda (May 6, 2013)

Forgot about that chapter 46, still not versed on it.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 6, 2013)

Look at chapter 34 of the IBC........ At existing buildings.........


----------



## RLGA (May 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, the fire marshal doesn't care about the building code--he's only looking at the fire code.  IBC Chapter 34 does not require a sprinkler system in existing building and the prescriptive method of the IEBC also does not require it, unless there's a change of occupancy or an addition requires it if the existing building plus the addition exceed the allowable area and a sprinkler system is needed for an area and/or height increase.  Neither of those conditions exist in the project that generated my question.

But I think we've got it covered by Chapter 46 of the IFC.

Thanks.


----------

